# Since I got rid of my aggresive fish, Suggestions on new?



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

So I just gave away my damsels which were way too aggressive for my tank. I'm looking for some nice peaceful fish and reef safe. I would like an assortment of colours as well. I currently have 2 perc clowns and a some clown gobies. I'm looking for colours like red/yellow/blue. I'm debating whether or not to risk getting a flame angel because they are known to nip at coral but it's not certain.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Size of tank would help people give suggestions


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a 40 gallon reef tank


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

There are some some wrasse's, pick one that will stay small. Six lines are colorful and seem to stay smaller. They are also a "working" fish. Meaning that they eat unwelcome pests


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

6 lines can become aggressive though.

I would chose a nice flasher or fairy wrasse.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I see you got an Emperor angel that you're selling now. Any large angel is waaaay too big for a 40g. These get to 8-12" when adult. Also, other than dwarf-dwarf angels like Cherubs, even a dwarf angel like Flames can be coral nippers. Luck of the draw whether any angel you get is reef-safe or not, since you mentioned that you are looking for reef-safe fish.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mmmm il take the emporer for my tank lol id sugest a neon dotty or some kind of grama dragonets are awsome if you can get them to eat


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I have another 80Gallon tank which I was planning to put the angel in when he gets bigger. I can't put him in now because there's a lionfish in there and recently just killed a Heraldi angel that was about the same size as the emperor. Was trying to get it to make it to adult form before selling it but I have no where to put him


----------

